
Hacking into Your Immune System - unusximmortalis
http://www.wimhofmethod.com/
======
agumonkey
Although it looked like spam, he partnered with a university to study the
'immune modulation'.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wim_Hof#Scientific_research](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wim_Hof#Scientific_research)

~~~
unusximmortalis
Yes it does look like spam doesn't it? :) But him did lots of efforts to put
outself there for scientists to study him. Many people report extraordinary
results, both scientists and just practitioners

------
unusximmortalis
ah, I copied the wrong link in a hurry here's a lot more about the method
[http://highexistence.com/the-wim-hof-method-revealed-how-
to-...](http://highexistence.com/the-wim-hof-method-revealed-how-to-
consciously-control-your-immune-system/)

